# A Helix Question



## Ellard (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi I am new pretty much new to all of this. My question is can i set up a helix for up and down with one track with auto reverser's such as in a reversing loop?


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Ellard said:


> Hi I am new pretty much new to all of this. My question is can i set up a helix for up and down with one track with auto reverser's such as in a reversing loop?


Hi!
I´m not sure I fully understand what you want to accomplish.. Can you expand a bit or post a sketch?


----------



## Ellard (Mar 11, 2018)

What i am wondering is it possible to run just one track and use it for up and down instead of running two tracks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, of course you can run a single track helix. Think of it
as a simple straight track with a loop at the end of it.

Thus, if your train goes up and you want it to come
back down it will have to go 'around' a loop. As mentioned,
you'll have a reverse loop situation. Depending on
your track design 'upstairs', you'll need to establish
an 'isolated' section powered by the reverse loop
controller.

By the way, you'll need a 2nd isolated section and
reverse loop controller on the 'lower' end of the
Helix.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure I still understand the question either.

Strictly speaking, there's nothing special about a helix - it's just straight track that's been twisted up a little. Trains can go either up or down it.

In order to send a train up a helix one way, then back down the helix the other way, the reversing loop would have to be somewhere on the layout level above the helix.

I don't see that the helix itself really has anything to do with the question actually.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I guess your thinking of a helix that has one track going down (say the outer track) and at the bottom it goes to the single track that goes up (an inner track with opposite slope), thus at the top you have a turnout the puts the up helix back going the opposite direction on the same track you came into the helix on. A definite reverse loop, and you could probably just isolate the track on the helix to the reverser. If its a long helix then you would need to isolate just a part of the helix that is as long as your trains.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been planning out a helix to add to my layout and this thread has inspired me to add a reversing track wye before the helix and have a long, level track winding around the helix for the train to use to reverse.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If you have passing sidings at the end of each level you can run around the engine and come back up and down on the helix without reverse loops.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

One thing to consider will be how long it takes trains to traverse the helix. You may be creating a chokepoint and will have trains waiting above and below while one is in transit.

If that's the case, a double track helix may help. Or you can install a passing track in the middle of it, although this takes some planning to get right.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Start up info*



Ellard said:


> Hi I am new pretty much new to all of this. My question is can i set up a helix for up and down with one track with auto reverser's such as in a reversing loop?


Ellard;

IT looks like your orriginal question has been answered well by others. CTValley brings up a good point. A helix contains a lot of track length, and it takes a long time for a train to travel all the way through it. If trains are waiting at the top and/or bottom, for the train in the helix to clear, there are two ways of looking at that situation. As CTValley says, it will be a choke point where trains have to wait. That can be bad or good, depending on your viewpoint. If you just want to let the trains keep rolling, then it could certainly be a problem. On the other hand, the same thing happens on real railroads. Single track railroads have always had trains waiting on a siding in order for another train to get by. On real railroads this is called a"meet" and one train typically was ordered to meet the other train at a certain point. It was not authorized to go past the arranged meeting point. So, in that sense, your trains are operating in much the same way as real trains do. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

The files below don't directly address your original question. However that's already been well handled. The information in these files is aimed specifically at new modelers. I hope you will find it helpful.

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.1.pdf


----------

